# Let's see your recaro sportster seats



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Any owners that are running these seats hope you don't mind posting up some nice pics of the seats installed in the car.

Thanks


----------



## steveyG (May 4, 2011)

Here are mine in my car.

Have not even seen them in the flesh yet so cannot comment any more on them except that they look the nuts in the photos.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159559-tazmanian-devil-svm-a1200r-2.html


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

What sort of price are the seats?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

them seats are nice


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Are they lower, so you can actually wear a helmet without having to sit with your head at a jaunty angle?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Once again, how much and what weight?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

And I am guessing you lose the heated seats??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

not keen on the idea of fake leather either.

Nice shape though.

Save weight but lose electric seats, heated seats, forward tilting for access to rear and side airbags unless you pay extra.

For the difference, I'll stick with stock!


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

I have had the sportsters in my car for about a year and a half now and wouldn't change back to standard for anything.I'm sorry but I still don't know how to post pics but you can find one or two in the thread about DEFCON in the projects section.First of all I must say that the seats that I have certainly don't have fake leather.I have the heated version and also the side airbags.The fact that they are not electric like the standard seats is something that I can easily live without as I am the only person allowed to drive my car and for that reason,the seat never needs to be moved.I have not yet sat in a more comfortable seat with such good lateral support that makes driving the GTR an even more enjoyable experience.They should have come as standard equipment.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

steveyG said:


> Here are mine in my car.
> 
> Have not even seen them in the flesh yet so cannot comment any more on them except that they look the nuts in the photos.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159559-tazmanian-devil-svm-a1200r-2.html


Er, how come you haven't seen your car since January?!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

PETERJH said:


> I have had the sportsters in my car for about a year and a half now and wouldn't change back to standard for anything.I'm sorry but I still don't know how to post pics but you can find one or two in the thread about DEFCON in the projects section.First of all I must say that the seats that I have certainly don't have fake leather.I have the heated version and also the side airbags.The fact that they are not electric like the standard seats is something that I can easily live without as I am the only person allowed to drive my car and for that reason,the seat never needs to be moved.I have not yet sat in a more comfortable seat with such good lateral support that makes driving the GTR an even more enjoyable experience.They should have come as standard equipment.


You certain they are real leather? The a,bla leather they are described as having is also described as synthetic.

How much were they?


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

steveyG said:


> Here are mine in my car.
> 
> Have not even seen them in the flesh yet so cannot comment any more on them except that they look the nuts in the photos.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/159559-tazmanian-devil-svm-a1200r-2.html


They are like the ones in my Clio just nicer, much nicer 
I hope the bolsters don't wear through the same, I was in a Focus RS that had leather ones and they were starting to go as well.
J


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Its the only thing I miss from my rs4 ; the seats were fantastic


----------



## steveyG (May 4, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> How much were they?


I can't really remember now, I think you are looking at somewhere like £3k+ for the seats depending on the options picked, then you have to source the runners, I did not do the leg work, SVM sorted for me.

Speak to Amar and see aha they can do for you


----------



## steveyG (May 4, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Er, how come you haven't seen your car since January?!


I kept adding things to the car David.

I added the AMS Alpha 12's in something like Feb / Mar and they took ages to arrive (think they decided to consolidate later orders from other SVM customers and send all at once...)

I have also been wanting the Greddy Inlet Plenum since before its release, so been waiting for that and also been doing other minor trim changes and have now been making some tweaks to the engine.

All in all it's meant that time has dragged on but I have not missed much of the good British summer weather as there has not been much to speak about.

The car will be ready soon!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

PETERJH said:


> I have had the sportsters in my car for about a year and a half now and wouldn't change back to standard for anything.I'm sorry but I still don't know how to post pics but you can find one or two in the thread about DEFCON in the projects section.First of all I must say that the seats that I have certainly don't have fake leather.I have the heated version and also the side airbags.The fact that they are not electric like the standard seats is something that I can easily live without as I am the only person allowed to drive my car and for that reason,the seat never needs to be moved.I have not yet sat in a more comfortable seat with such good lateral support that makes driving the GTR an even more enjoyable experience.They should have come as standard equipment.


Here they are


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for the pics and comments guys, do you get any additional legroom in the back vs the stock seats? It certainly looks like you do as the Recaros look thinner side on.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Those do look nice

Is there much weight difference if you choose heated and airbags?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Steve hope you dont mind.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Thought it would be a good idea to have all the pics up in one thread, are there any other owners with different colour and material combos?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am feeling the need to buy these seats... :chuckle:

Any more headroom though?

With my driver seat adjusted down my head is about 2cm from the roof. I'd like space for my helmet.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I am feeling the need to buy these seats... :chuckle:
> 
> Any more headroom though?
> 
> With my driver seat adjusted down my head is about 2cm from the roof. I'd like space for my helmet.


I am 6'2" and I managed to make a frame for the seat from 2 manufacturers and is a lot lower than standard.I left the passenger side standard height so that my girlfriend doesn't look so small and she can see out the window.


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> You certain they are real leather? The a,bla leather they are described as having is also described as synthetic.
> 
> How much were they?


These seats were originally a special order for my XKR.I ordered them direct in Germany and they were fitted there by Recaro after adapting the motors,pressure pads,airbags and heaters.They also supplied me with photos of all connections and changes in case I wanted to replace the original seats back into the car which is what I have done and then fitted them into the GTR.In January 2010 I paid 4,300€ including the runners.This did not include the fitting into the XKR.


----------

